# gheenoe ideas



## gaturkey99 (Mar 30, 2010)

i just bought a gheenoe today for a new project. it's a 15'4" and is exactly what i said, a project. it is exactly what me and my dad signed up for though and i was wanting to see if one, any of you guys hunt out of one and two, some ideas yall may have for some mods (especially on constructing a blind) Thanks for any input!


----------



## Burritoboy (Mar 31, 2010)

I have one, but don't hunt out of it.  I put a little 6hp longtail mud motor on it and it will get me ANYWHERE I want to go, eventually.  I keep of a long piece of camo fabric in the boat and cover it up when I get to where I am going.  

Be very careful if you are going to hunt 2 people out of it, or if you are going to be taking a dog.  Also be very aware of its limitations, it has such low sides that any type of chop on the water can get dangerous quickly.  They are sturdy little boats, and can give you a false sense of security.


----------



## slayer1 (Mar 31, 2010)

I used to have a 12' we used to float a small river a jump shoot ducks from log jams.   They are great boats to hunt from due to there low profile on the water.  We painted the one I had camo with mostly tan, brown and a little gray due to the river was always a muddy color in the winter.  I also used it on a few occassions to hunt in large ponds.  We would make a quick homemade blind when were floating the river.  We would put a small piece of fabric on a limb or cut a small limb that still had leaves on it to put in the front where the metal carrier/support is located to break up the front mans silhouette.  On the occassions when we would use it hunting in ponds we would cut brush and place it around the edges and inside of the boat not to thick just enough to break-up the boats outline.  If you don't already have them, I do recommend putting swivel seats in it as it will be much more comfortable to hunt from.  They are great boats hope you enjoys yours as much as I did mine.


----------



## biker13 (Mar 31, 2010)

Make a frame out of plastic pipe. 1/2" works paint it drape the material over it,If you want it for hunting mount the seats on the bases not on pedestals.I floored mine out of 3/4" PT ply painted camo,put eyebolts on the corners to strap stuff to and to assist in taking the floor pcs out.This is my 4th one and each one gets better.I have had it in Lanier a ton of times.


----------



## Skyjacker (Mar 31, 2010)

gheenoes are great boats because they don't require a whole lot.  A good paint job and a couple of pieces of blind material to cover what is in the boat and that's all you need.  

I took an old gheenoe and put a custom paint job on it.  Placed the rear seat on an elevated platform and changed the seats to camoflauge.  See the pics and hope this helps.  

I have thought about putting a blind on it, but quite frankly, it would only get in the way.  The gheenoe sits so low in the water, you can pull it in and out of the reeds for cover, so hence no blind.


----------



## georgiaboy (Apr 1, 2010)

I'll probably get laughed out of this forum, but here is my favorite addition:

A transom mounted trolling motor.  I use the gheenoe on large ponds, river and small waters.  The electric trolling motor is SUPER quiet obviously, which is why I love it.  No need to spook everything and no motor restrictions to worry with.  I don't gps it bt its probably going about 5 mph loaded down on high.

I can carry 3 guys, light gear and a doz. decoys and a dog which is what I need for small water.  That is the max I feel safe with on a pond (no chop, etc.)  

We don't hunt out of the boat since everyhere I hunt is less than chest deep.  The boat gets stashed under grass or brush and I never felt it flared ducks.  I do toss some camo mesh over it and especially the motor shaft if its tilted up.  Makes a great sled when wading too!

The low sides make it dangerous to hunt bigger waters or chop.  All it takes is one moron in a bass boat to swamp you and cause big problems...

I agree with Burrito, you can go about anywhere in a Gheenoe.  These are tough boats, mine is actually my Dad's and was kind of passed down.  The boat and trolling motor are about 25 years old I think?  Still looks and runs great, no leaks and no problems.  I can't believe that motor still works, lol.


----------



## ReDawg333 (Apr 2, 2010)

georgiaboy said:


> I'll probably get laughed out of this forum, but here is my favorite addition:
> 
> A transom mounted trolling motor.  I use the gheenoe on large ponds, river and small waters.  The electric trolling motor is SUPER quiet obviously, which is why I love it.  No need to spook everything and no motor restrictions to worry with.  I don't gps it bt its probably going about 5 mph loaded down on high.
> 
> ...




Must be some little fellers and a poodle....I hun out of one with a 9 hp mud motor.  Will do just about everything I want it to.  If I had my druthers, I would rather have a short tail.


----------



## georgiaboy (Apr 2, 2010)

We are all under 200 and the dog is 80lb give or take.  Like I said, we keep it on small water and I never felt it was unsafe.  I think mine is a 15'.  

I also lied and said I didn't hunt out of it.  I forgot about the rare jump shooting, which is the only time.


----------



## Core Lokt (Apr 2, 2010)

I hunt out of one the same size as your and it's a high sider. I painted it with camo spray paint, it was blue. I have a 6hp (motor restriction during duck season) on it for power. The trolling motor is not on it during duck season. I added seats due to the bench seats being so low. What I did is glassed in a 2x10 on the top of both bench seats for a little more height, a total of about 2 1/2". I have a foot controlled TM mounted on the bow so for the front seat I cut down a 6" ped to 3" welded it back together and bolted it on the 2x10 I glassed in. Don't want to get to top heavy or high up. 

For the blind frame I bolted 3, 2 hole straps on each side along the gunnels which holds 1/2" pvc uprights that are shoulder high when sitting. I used 3/4" 4 ways and slid them over the 1/2" and reduced back to 1/2" on the horizontal holes and connected 1/2" pvc between the 3 uprights on either side. This gives me a top rail when in the up possision. Not sure what they are called but I used the little eyelets that you use for door latches and screw thm in and out to raise/lower the blind frame.

For the blind I used the camo fabric with half holes punched in it, drapped it over the top rail and tied it off to sucure it. Then I used 75 ( I think) palmetto fronds (cut and dried, brown) on each outer side and tied them one by one with tie wraps to create a "frond wall".  In the end it looks just like the grass pannels you buy for big $$$ but it can be raised and lowered. This past season was the third season using the same blind but I'll have to add more fronds before this next season.

This may sound like a lot of work but it really isn't and took about 1hr per side to complete and it didn't add much weight at all. Below is a picture of the boat but I don't have any with the sides on it. I can haul 2 guys, 2 guns, shell boxes, 4 doz deeks, pushpole, 2 paddles, 3 gal of fuel and 2 life vests comfortable. Not a speed demon but I can get where I want to go.


----------



## ReDawg333 (Apr 2, 2010)

Core Lokt said:


> I hunt out of one the same size as your and it's a high sider. I painted it with camp spray paint, it was blue. I have a 6hp (motor restriction during duck season) on it for power. The trolling motor is not on it during duck season. I added seats due to the bench seats being so low. What I did is glassed in a 2x10 on the top of both bench seats for a little more height, a total of about 2 1/2". I have a foot controlled TM mounted on the bow so for the front seat I cut down a 6" ped to 3" welded it back together and bolted it on the 2x10 I glassed in. Don't want to get to top heavy or high up.
> 
> For the blind frame I bolted 3, 2 hole straps on each side along the gunnels which holds 1/2" pvc uprights that are shoulder high when sitting. I used 3/4" 4 ways and slid them over the 1/2" and reduced back to 1/2" on the horizontal holes and connected 1/2" pvc between the 3 uprights on either side. This gives me a top rail when in the up possision. Not sure what they are called but I used the little eyelets that you use for door latches and screw thm in and out to raise/lower the blind frame.
> 
> ...



DANG!!!!!!  For a minute I thought you took a picture of mine!  It looks exactly like that, except the motor is different.


----------



## Skyjacker (Apr 3, 2010)

Core Lokt can you post a close up picture of how you mounted the trolling motor on your gheenoe?


----------



## duckhunter2010 (Apr 3, 2010)

im more than likely gonna buy one this summer, a 15 ft. im leaning towards a riverhawk b-52 and rhino line the bottom and keel and use only a transom trolling motor. i just want something to hunt the rivers/creeks and fish ponds out of. and i see you're from williamson. we should hit the river some time this season.


----------



## cmk07c (Apr 3, 2010)

duckhunter, If you're buying a riverhawk, their duck hunting models are awesome and come riged if you're willing to pay for it, I know there is a dealer in Buford, GA that has them priced real low! I looked into them myself.


----------



## duckhunter2010 (Apr 3, 2010)

cmk07c said:


> duckhunter, If you're buying a riverhawk, their duck hunting models are awesome and come riged if you're willing to pay for it, I know there is a dealer in Buford, GA that has them priced real low! I looked into them myself.



thanks. i'll get in touch with them.


----------



## looseheadsurfer (Apr 19, 2010)

Lowes sells PVC pipe connections that are T joints open on the upper section and threaded on the lower. I think they come in 3/4" and 1". The 1" (larger one fits right on the rail of the Gheenoe. I mounted 3 on each side to my rail and then did a threaded post on each one with another snap fitting on top where I had a 10' piece as the rail. I use eye hooks on the top rails to hang fast grass on. The hole thing sets up in 5 minutes, but silicone the threads. When it freezes they snap when disassembling.

Paint job Home Depot Camo with Palm Fronds as the template.


----------



## SHMELTON (Apr 19, 2010)

I hunt out of a 13' Gheenoe from time to time.  I have a 6hp outboard, and a 54 lb thrust transom mount trolling motor I use.  I usually use the trolling motor unless I am traveling long distances.  There is really no need for a blind because you can paint them whatever scheme you want, and pull them into blow downs, grass, reeds etc.  You will blend in better tied up to the side of a blow down then you will with a big blind sticking up in the middle of the water.


----------

